# new 9mm



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I got my wife mad at be today because I bought myself a new 9mm. I'm going to run the gun past you guys and see what you think. I don't know anything about this brand, but I really like the way it fits my hand. It is an American Tactical CS9. Yes, I know, it's made in Turkey by the company called Tisas Trabzon. Some of the specs are as follows:

Caliber: 9X19
Mag Capacity: 18
Safety system: pin safety, hammer safety, safety latch
Operating system: Single recoil system, semi-automatic
Aim order: Stable square front sight, half "U" rear sight
Weight: 33 oz
Length: 7.5"
Height: 5.5"
Width:1.3"
Barrel length: 4"
Min. barrel life: 25000 rounds

Do any of you knowledgeable people have anything you can tell me about it? Did I make a mistake? I hope not. I bought it more for protection, and a little target shooting. I don't plan on wearing it out. Just enough to get good and comfy with it, you know, drill a bulls eye at 2o paces. :mrgreen: I would like to get a concealed permit.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is what I know through the grapevine. But I have never handled an ATI firearm, so I dont have a personal opinion.

ATI supposedly makes fairly decent firearms, but parts are very difficult to come by. The guy who imports them into the US also is heavily invested in the music business (hip hop to be exact) and he spends more of his time focusing on the music side than the firearms side (hence the difficulty to find parts/guns). They also import assault style rifles that are rather unique. I have been interested in getting the GSG-5 which is patterned after the MP-5 but the ATI model shoots .22 lrs. They also make an AR style shotgun that shoots 410s which looks pretty cool.

As far as quality goes I can not speak first hand, but the couple people I have met seem to be quite happy with them. The people I have met have the GSG-5 not your model....

Take a look at some of their other offerings on Davidson's
http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/defa ... ll&sit=All


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Once I find some ammo and have a chance to try it out, I'll let ya'll know.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Interesting looking gun. You'll have to give us a report on how it shoots.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I will, once I get some ammo! :mrgreen:


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I tried today to find ammo for my new toy. Cache Valley doesn't have any, Smith and Edwards doesn't either. I guess I'll just have to wait until more shipments come in. :?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have heard that walmart puts out ammo daily. If you get there early in the day they usually have some. They only put out so much daily so somebody doesnt come in & buy everything they have.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Al's had a lot of ammo a couple of weeks ago. I even found some 9x18 makarov there at a good price. Maybe Cal-Ranch??


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Al's is out, Cal Ranch is out. I didn't think the Logan Walmart carried handgun ammo. I guess I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

You might also want to call Big 5 sports and check. I know the one down here in Ogden off 12th st had some. If you don't find any in the valley, PM me. Maybe I can help you out down here. 

I hate to see a man have wait to play with his new toy!!


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

Matt B said:


> You might also want to call Big 5 sports and check. I know the one down here in Ogden off 12th st had some. If you don't find any in the valley, PM me. Maybe I can help you out down here.
> 
> I hate to see a man have wait to play with his new toy!!


As of 8 pm last night they had no 9mm and no 357 -)O(-


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Just called Kent's in north ogden. They have 9 mm. 115gr FMJ blazers $17 a box. If you drive over, you might as well go by smith and edwards as well...............

If this helps......


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Case of 9 mm in Provo on KSL, for $85. Not much more info than that. So I was too dumb to copy the link...................

_(O)_ :roll: :shock:


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Check out Ridley's in Hyrum.


----------

